# What is the MUST need item for decoying snow geese?



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones opinion is on what the must need item to bring snow geese into the decoys would be.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Decoys Maybe? :lol:


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I beleive there is not any one factor, other than you absolutly need deeks. The rest of it is enhancing items, meaning adding realizm... Decoys, ecallers, flyers, blinds...


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gun w/Ammo otherwise its a long walk back for the ammo bags

Besides physical items I'd say a good attitude and realizing not everyday is going to be a 100bird or for that matter a 50 bird day. Work on getting that first one of the day then the rest is bonus


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

E-call.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm also gonna say decoy's without hesitation. Let me share a few experiences with you to Help you understand why. One morning my budies and I woke up late. We already had the spread out about 5 miles north of the roost. On the way to the spread we noticed the first of the birds were on their way North and it was a migrating day. We ran the blinds out to the spread and tryed to set'em up as fast as we could. As we did this the birds started to spiral down on top of us. We quickly loaded the guns just in case and continued what we were doing.

Before the blinds were erect, Before the e-callers were turned on, Before we were hidn' in any way, The cyclone had dropped to 40yds and we could no longer take it. We ran our gun's empty into the flock.

On several sheet water or pasture pond hunts we've hunted till the end of legal shooting time and walked back to the vehicles leaving our decoy's for the am shoot. I cant even count the number of times we had birds drop into the spread after the caller is off. Many times, especialy on nights with a bright moon, We'll come back the next morning and there will be several hundred to a couple thousand getn' chummy with the spread. This is always a good start to the day 8)

And here's one I'm sure every decoy hunter has witnessed. An un-attended decoy spread, wether it's yours or someone elses, getting worked by snows.

I'm convinced that the biggest determining factor in a successfull decoy shoot for snow is not the number of decoy's, It's not the quality of your decoy's, It's not the quality of your caller, speaker or amp, It's not the quality or choice of CD, Hiding in a white suite, hiding in a blind, It's not weather or not you have 5 vortex or 20 flyers.

The biggest determining factor will be the weather.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bustem36 said:


> Besides physical items I'd say a good attitude and realizing not everyday is going to be a 100bird or for that matter a 50 bird day. Work on getting that first one of the day then the rest is bonus


This is HUGE.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good post Phil. Please keep us in the loop on how your spring is going.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There isnt just one thing. When you think you have it down. You figure something new out. It is a constant battle to try and stay one step ahead of the geese. And other hunters!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

PJ said:


> Good post Phil. Please keep us in the loop on how your spring is going.


Sure. Send me a laptop. Wireless please..

8517 Dempsey AVE. SW.
Waverly MN, 55390

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Can't hunt snows without a henweigh. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm thinking ...

snow geese? :huh:

oke:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am thinking corn fields.

:lol:

Ima870man
Jeff :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Good post Phil. Please keep us in the loop on how your spring is going.
> ...


Hey if I ever make it on Wheel of Fortune and win some $ I will.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

im convinced its sound quality so ecallers, i dont think you can kill consistently without good sound... location is also a biggy...decoys are a given


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

energy drink and can o cope :wink:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Blinds, if one of the bigest factors with snow geese, just like phil said, you can be coming back to a spread with everything off, and thousands of geese be there with them.

Placement is key, feeding snows arent in perfect circles, shapes or bunches. they are spread out, in all different directions.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

mallard said:


> Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


No doubt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


 :beer: Indeed all you need is mallard and his coke/cigs and you will have more snows than you would know what to do with.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

mallard said:


> Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


aaah haaa......Dean is alive! Good ol smoke and coke for you and it seems the geese start falling out of the sky. Hope to see you out there this year Dean!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I was waiting for some one I have hunted with to see this :lol: . For a while I thought all of the old gang were gone.

With the way things are looking right now I would put money on Leo for consistently getting into the geese.


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Commando said:


> Can't hunt snows without a henweigh. :beer:


 I would say 3 to 3 1/2 lbs if she has been fed good in a pen. :beer: 
Oh i'm sorry, was i suppose to ask"whats a henweigh" :beer: 
poppaduck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

mallard said:


> Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


Now you're talking Dean. :beer:



teamshakeandbake said:


> Just wondering what everyones opinion is on what the must need item to bring snow geese into the decoys would be.


Lots of dumb juvies.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

mallard said:


> Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:


Dean we arent gone.... some just dont post as much anymore. I think Dean could make the book of world records for the amount of diet coke drank and smokes cashed out in one day of hunting.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Good friends with lots of decoys cause I got nothin. 

Sean


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

1500 averys


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> mallard said:
> 
> 
> > Diet coke and marlboro lights! :sniper: :sniper:
> ...


 You know that would go to Lien or Ryan Todd. As far as smokes go.


----------

